
Jordan Peterson AMA - wellpast
https://old.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/8m21kw/i_am_dr_jordan_b_peterson_u_of_t_professor/
======
mercurysmessage
Also, why is this on a tech site? Jordan Peterson and his pseudo science do
not belong here.

~~~
crb002
Specifically, he employs a lot of
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archetypal_literary_criticis...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archetypal_literary_criticism)
.

------
wilsonnb
This comment thread [1] is a pretty good indication of why I don't think
Jordan Peterson is worth listening to. He has no interest in answering the
question he's being asked and instead throws out a single study to defend his
position on something. Exactly what I would expect from a random person on the
internet. Not what people should expect from someone they consider to be an
intellectual.

Self-help author or bullshit artist would be a better description, depending
on how strongly you feel about it.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/8m21kw/i_am_dr_jordan...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/8m21kw/i_am_dr_jordan_b_peterson_u_of_t_professor/dzkcqua/?context=3)

~~~
mercurysmessage
Yep. He's pseudo-intellectual. His audience are the alt-right and racists. He
hates women, and his end goal is getting us back to the 50s.

~~~
Proziam
I'm about as neutral as it gets when it comes to this guy, but I've seen a ton
of these claims and decided to watch his stuff for myself and honestly - No,
he's not some anti-female alt-right leader. He spends more time than I think
is rational on trying to fit things into an archetypal paradigm but he often
pushes a very pro-women viewpoint.

Case and point are his criticisms of feminism as a movement in the past
several years where he argues that women are sometimes done a disservice if
they choose for themselves to want to focus on family over career.

All in all, I don't love his viewpoints but I have to say I find it rather
sickening that people push views about individuals they don't like that aren't
supported by reality.

~~~
mercurysmessage
You clearly have not looked hard enough, here is a write up on him:

[http://nicemangos.blogspot.ca/2018/01/jordan-peterson-his-
st...](http://nicemangos.blogspot.ca/2018/01/jordan-peterson-his-strange-
atheist.html?m=1)

There are all of these claims for a reason. He's pseudo-scientific, he's
hypocritical, he dangerously misrepresents things he doesn't agree with
ideologically (C-16), he cites and uses the work of racists in his lectures
and yes, he is anti-women. There is a reason why the alt-right flock to him.

~~~
wellpast
Apparently to “look hard enough” it’s not enough to go directly to the source.
You have to read someone else’s interpretation.

